# FC Steaua



## mozzes1290 (Dec 8, 2011)

What do you think about the chance to win with Larnaka?


----------



## mozzes1290 (Dec 14, 2011)

Best odds for Steaua are  1.62 at William Hill. Steaua will win today.


----------

